# What's the likelihood I could get PCD on Friday 11/20 .. or should I just wait?



## forkyfork (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey all. Just started a new job so my vacation days are very limited. I was thinking of taking off Thursday and Friday (Nov 19 & 20). Flying up Thursday from Orlando, driving school on Friday, drive to Charleston friday night, Savannah Saturday night, and then get back home Sunday. I know it'll be a whirlwind trip but I was thinking I might as well see some places while I'm making the trip, especially if they're not too much out of the way.

My question is - how likely is it that I can get Nov 20 if I buy the car within the next couple weeks? I know we are a couple months out so I don't know if they're scheduling them yet. Unfortunately with my new job I'm not as flexible on time.

The other option is that I just wait until the new year. I could do February, which is my birthday which would be a nice present to me. I'd also have vacation time so I wouldn't have to take any unpaid time. I've also heard end of the year is a good time to get deals. Of course I'd have to wait even longer AND I'm worried it'll be too cold in february to drive with the top down thru South Carolina and Georgia at least. 

If I can't get in exactly on Nov 20, how flexbile are they to move the date a few more months away? 

Thoughts?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

In late December '06 I ordered my '07 750i to be delivered on my birthday in late February. My dealer looked at his manufacturing "slots" (build dates for cars he has/will order) and selected one in early February so the car could be built, shipped and clear Customs near the desired date. They worked with PDC to reserve the date for me and it worked out great. To move delivery several months out you will have to wait to order your car, PDC will only hold it a week or two.


----------



## [email protected] of Bel Air (Jul 3, 2014)

forkyfork said:


> Hey all. Just started a new job so my vacation days are very limited. I was thinking of taking off Thursday and Friday (Nov 19 & 20). Flying up Thursday from Orlando, driving school on Friday, drive to Charleston friday night, Savannah Saturday night, and then get back home Sunday. I know it'll be a whirlwind trip but I was thinking I might as well see some places while I'm making the trip, especially if they're not too much out of the way.
> 
> My question is - how likely is it that I can get Nov 20 if I buy the car within the next couple weeks? I know we are a couple months out so I don't know if they're scheduling them yet. Unfortunately with my new job I'm not as flexible on time.
> 
> ...


It's possible you could get it done. Whoever you buy the car from, have the CA submit the reservation form requesting 11/20 as your delivery date and the PC will try to accommodate you. You should get on it quick though as Friday's are usually the first to fill up.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

[email protected] of bel air said:


> it's possible you could get it done. Whoever you buy the car from, have the ca submit the reservation form requesting 11/20 as your delivery date and the pc will try to accommodate you. You should *get on it quick *though as friday's are usually the first to fill up.


+1


----------



## forkyfork (Aug 19, 2015)

[email protected] of Bel Air said:


> It's possible you could get it done. Whoever you buy the car from, have the CA submit the reservation form requesting 11/20 as your delivery date and the PC will try to accommodate you. You should get on it quick though as Friday's are usually the first to fill up.


I'm trying to figure out though if I don't get Nov 20, if I can hold off on ordering my car for a couple months and just pick it up in February. I'll have way more flexibility in 2016 but ... there will cooler weather too


----------



## forkyfork (Aug 19, 2015)

I talked to a friend and he thinks end of November and end of February will be the same weather wise. Do any of you have a recommendation of which is better? Could I take advantage of year end deals (if they exist) and still meet the car in late February/early March. Would You recommend that? Or getting the car in the next month?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

forkyfork said:


> I talked to a friend and he thinks *end of November and end of February will be the same weather wise.* Do any of you have a recommendation of which is better? Could I take advantage of year end deals (if they exist) and still meet the car in late February/early March. Would You recommend that? Or getting the car in the next month?


Not really. It is true that either time of the year may be very nice, say sunny and mid 70's. It might also be 50 degrees and a cold rain. However, it is possible to get snow/ice in February while it would be unheard of in November. That isn't to say it is likely, it's not, just possible. Most likely cloudy and around 60. N4S


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

My only criticism of the whole PCD experience was their inability (unwillingness?) to accommodate my request for a Friday delivery. I was willing to wait another whole month so that they could give us a day that was convenient for our schedule. The best they could do was a Thursday three weeks after the car was cleared from Brunswick. I really think they should offer weekend dates as well and just close the facility mid-week when demand is lower.


----------



## forkyfork (Aug 19, 2015)

Gluhwein said:


> My only criticism of the whole PCD experience was their inability (unwillingness?) to accommodate my request for a Friday delivery. I was willing to wait another whole month so that they could give us a day that was convenient for our schedule. The best they could do was a Thursday three weeks after the car was cleared from Brunswick. I really think they should offer weekend dates as well and just close the facility mid-week when demand is lower.


Yeah that's why I'm thinking I might try for a Thursday. I know Friday's are extremely tough to get and Thursday seems more likely. I don't have much flexibility otherwise.


----------

